# Liberation



## toffster (Dec 13, 2009)

I haven't been writing in a long time, thought I'd get back into things with this project I have here. Sorry if I'm a little rusty, here is a brief summary of the novel to be. A blurb I suppose.

The Emperor's great crusade continues, space marine chapters are searching the galaxy for his lost sons and carrying out his will. Unbelievers, mutants and demons must die, the Space marines will not stop to rid the galaxy of the religious. 
On a planet in the far reaches of the Imperuim, a lost colony is just starting to prosper, when a unexpected guest arrives. Will it be welcomed with open arms? Or will it ruin the lonely planets peace?


*Liberation Book One
Arrival

Prologue-An Unexpected Guest*

Leronian II was a lonely secluded planet, it had no trade links with local worlds, nor did it have a empire, for all intents and purposes it didn't exist. It was just another planet in the far reaches of the galaxy. The people of Leronian II lived peaceful, long and honest lives. Not many were rich, neither were many poor. In most respects Leronian II was completely normal, until that fateful day.

John was a ordinary farmer, he had a few acres of land and worked hard to keep his family well fed and happy. He farmed cattle for himself and neighbouring farmers, in return for his meat, milk and eggs he would get grains and vegetables from his neighbours. Everything he needed was right in his own little village, there was no need for towns or cities. People were content to live their lives working together in a close community, the community worked hard together and prospered together. John was happy to continue his ordinary life on his ordinary farm, but fate had something else planned for him.

One night after a particularly hard days work John sat gazing over his land slowly blowing smoke rings from one of his more potent cigars. It had been a long hard days work. Betsy, one of the stronger cows had escaped into George's farm in the morning, she had eaten a lot of crops and John had to pay him in a lot of produce in return. The hens had been scared by a wild volfhound and had failed to lay their customary three eggs. John had had a bad day and was slowly wearing it off by gazing into the beautiful night sky, hundreds of stars glinted in the sky. The planets two moons were both full, a rare moment. It used to be a sign in the olden days, however John had forgotten it's meaning. Every object in the fields cast two shadows, the grass glinted with a ghostly silver sheen. The cows lay in the fields, yet there were no clouds, nor was there any sign of them. The two moons hung in the sky, pale and glassy. Both a bright silver. Brighter than John had ever seen, it was a strange night. John sat there and marvelled at the strange occurrences, he was about to call his wife when he saw something stranger in the sky. At first he thought it was a shooting star, but no, it was burning red. It began as a small spot in sky, then began to grow larger. At first it looked like a sphere, but now it was getting larger John realised it was actually a cylinder. He gazed in wonder, until he realised that it wasn't getting larger, but closer. His jaw dropped. The object was streaking straight towards him. He stared into the light paralysed, frozen in what he later described as awe. He did not try to move or shout. He just gazed at it as it slowly gained speed. When it was about a mile from him and closing he blinked, and ducked down to the floor. The object streaked past him and over his house in a burning blast of flames. The house shook on it's foundations and groaned. Yet the object seemed to make no sound itself, it was just followed by a wave of heat. The heat burnt John's hair and eyebrows from his head in an instant. He had sore burns on his head for many months to come. He looked at where the object had gone and saw it fly into the fields past the village. Into the unclaimed land. He heard a deep rumble and saw dirt fly up into the air in the distance and realised the object had landed. He stood there for a moment, shocked that no one had heard and was not rushing to the sound. He slowly began to walk towards the scene of the landing. As he approached the deep crater a few miles from the village he stopped. The ground around the object was churned up and burnt, dirt was scattered many miles, some of it was even spotted in the village. The crater was of awe-inspiring size, it was about 100 feet in area and was about 10 feet deep. John slowly moved his sight into the middle of the crater and the object. What he saw there he would never forget in his life. The object was a clear crystal like container, about 5 foot tall and about 2 feet wide it glowed in the moons light with a bright silver that made John shiver. A light gas hovered around the cylinder, it had a dull green haze and it shrouded whatever was inside the tube. John gasped when he what the object had done, something that small had done so much damage. Of course he was no astronomer so knew nothing about the rocks from the sky, but this must be one surely? He slowly climbed down the crater, taking his steps carefully. He approached the object very carefully, not knowing what it was. He reached out to the cylinder, but gasped and drew his hand back as it made a beeping noise and a red light flashed on it. He stared awe-struck. There were several more beeps and some green and orange lights. Then, with a hiss like a volfhound cub a flap sprang from it, opening like a door. A blue gas poured out obscuring John's view. He took a few steps back, then waved his hand in a attempt to move the smoke. As it slowly cleared he began to see a shape inside the now completely clear object. He slowly approached the mysterious object, inside he could see a dark shadow that occasionally turned and moved. He slowly moved his head over the object and gazed at the tubes contents. Inside was a young child, he could be no more than fourteen years old in stature. Yet the dramatic arrival told John this was no ordinary child, he could sense it inside himself that this child was much younger. The child inside tossed and turned as if waking from a nightmare. John watched as the boys eyes slowly opened, the child's eyes seemed to gaze right into his soul, searching him. John looked back, it's eyes were of a icy blue, with a slight spark of life. They were eyes of joy and laughter yet they were eyes that had seen to much. His hair was a deep black, it was fine and smooth. The child reached it's hand up towards John, his eyes continuing to look right into him.
“Hello.” John spoke quietly, as if he was trying not to disturb something, or someone.
The child blinked, and replied.
“Hello.”

Any suggestions will be welcome, please watch this space for updates and to see the hopefully epic story unfold!


----------

